# Cost increase of olive oil at Sam's Club



## ozarkscents (Nov 16, 2015)

I asked my hubby to pick up a couple gallon jugs of olive oil from Sam's yesterday. The cost was $15.98. Last time I bought them at Sam's, they were $14.98. That was about 5 months ago.

Is this price increase just for Arkansas or everywhere?


----------



## Nevada (Nov 16, 2015)

Costco for 3 liters went from $22 to $25.  In other news, http://www.libertynatural.com/  essential oils went up. Last summer I was eyeing 10 lbs of Dark Patchouli for $42 per lb. now its $70


----------



## maya (Nov 16, 2015)

Costco is 23.99 or something here in Minneapolis.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2015)

Costco here is 27.99


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 16, 2015)

Costco in Northern Ca $25.99 just a few days ago, was 23.99


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Nov 16, 2015)

If you have Aldi's near you, they sell half liters for $2.99.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 16, 2015)

BrewerGeorge said:


> If you have Aldi's near you, they sell half liters for $2.99.



Even I can tell 6 half liters @ 2.99 is cheaper than both of those.  Is that Aldi's regular price or a sale price?


----------



## commoncenz (Nov 16, 2015)

It's their regular price


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 16, 2015)

Are you sure it 100% oo? At that price I have a hard time not thinking its a blend


----------



## Dahila (Nov 16, 2015)

33.99 in my Costco, of course 6 l


----------



## notapantsday (Nov 16, 2015)

We pay 3.19€ ($3.40) for 750ml at the German Aldi and that's 100% extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 16, 2015)

Ok...  I see I missed the half in front of liters.  

A liter and  quart are pretty close to the same size.  So it would take about 8 to make a gallon.  

That puts it at about $24 for a little more than a gallon.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep, it was $15.98 in Wisconsin too. 

I remember reading that the olive harvest was bad recently because of storms and a fungal? infection.


----------



## Susie (Nov 17, 2015)

It was $15.98 in Texas, also.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Nov 17, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Ok...  I see I missed the half in front of liters.
> 
> A liter and  quart are pretty close to the same size.  So it would take about 8 to make a gallon.
> 
> *That puts it at about $24 for a little more than a gallon*.



Certainly, but it's nice because it's a bulk price without having to buy a whole gallon.  One of these bottles lasts me nearly 3 batches of soap, so a full gallon would last me about a year!

It's a mix of refined olive and EVO.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 23, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Ok...  I see I missed the half in front of liters.
> 
> A liter and  quart are pretty close to the same size.  So it would take about 8 to make a gallon.
> 
> That puts it at about $24 for a little more than a gallon.


A quart is 0.945 l


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2015)

There are 4 quarts in a gallon.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 23, 2015)

Dahila said:


> A quart is 0.945 l





lenarenee said:


> There are 4 quarts in a gallon.



Yes, and the containers they are talking about are half liters.  

So 2 half liters to make a liter.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 23, 2015)

you guys should start talk Metric like almost whole world,  
Do you have any idea how difficult is to remember all this.  American Gallon and Canadian Gallon is not the same.  Once is something like 28 grams but two oz cosmetic jar will have 60 g of cream.  oh confusing)


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 23, 2015)

Dahila said:


> you guys should start talk Metric like almost whole world,
> Do you have any idea how difficult is to remember all this.  American Gallon and Canadian Gallon is not the same.  Once is something like 28 grams but two oz cosmetic jar will have 60 g of cream.  oh confusing)



I agree.  But I was a chem major oh so many years ago in college - so I think in metric alot!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Yes, and the containers they are talking about are half liters.
> 
> So 2 half liters to make a liter.


 
Thanks for the clarification! Can you tell I didn't read thoroughly?


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 23, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> Even I can tell 6 half liters @ 2.99 is cheaper than both of those.  Is that Aldi's regular price or a sale price?



Good try T. But don't feel bad; it took some of the others a bit to catch on too!


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 23, 2015)

Lol. I made the same mistake


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 23, 2015)

This one didn't escape me BUT that was half luck.  My dh jokingly calls me his little math genius due to my atrocious skills in arithmetic. So I can't be too smug!  And I really appreciate Teresa's ability to laugh at herself; it is very refreshing


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 24, 2015)

Dahila said:


> 33.99 in my Costco, of course 6 l


Mine too, it was 27.99 a few months ago.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 27, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> This one didn't escape me BUT that was half luck.  My dh jokingly calls me his little math genius due to my atrocious skills in arithmetic. So I can't be too smug!  And I really appreciate Teresa's ability to laugh at herself; it is very refreshing



Yeah.  Did I tell you I hate math?  And that I suck (badly) at it.  Even with a calculator.  Which is why I took up soaping.  No math skills needed there!  :think:


----------



## Fisher (Nov 28, 2015)

15.98 at Sam's in New York


----------



## PortlandSoaper (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been getting pomace OO at Cash and Carry for $13 and change 0er gallon. It makes really nice soap.


----------



## CTAnton (Dec 2, 2015)

I buy my OO at Costco....went from 4.05 a quart to 4.25 as of today...26.99 for the twin pack....I stocked up...


----------

